# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Travel Europe in summer

## dongtuuyenblackpeony

Hi all
I'm come from Vietnam
This summer, i will trave in Europe.
Please give me some suggestions!
Ty

----------


## katiewebber

I want to visit Spain and Portugal this summer.

----------


## Carlos

This is a good option on what I know.

http://www.cadizturismo.com/conoce-l...et_language=en
https://www.destinationcadiz.com/things-to-do/routes

----------


## Carlos

*White Villages Route
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...eblos-blancos/**Cadiz Wine Routes
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...inos-de-cadiz/**Route of the Horse and Bull
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...llo-y-el-toro/**Route mythological
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...et_language=en**Phoenician Route
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ruta-fenicia/**The Roman Route
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...et_language=en**Route of the Castels and Forts
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...et_language=en**Route of the Americas
http://www.cadizturismo.com/rutas/ru...et_language=en**Route of the Constitution of 1812
http://www.cadizturismo.com/no-te-pu...ucion-de-1812/*

----------


## Carlos

This is my land. A very good video.

----------


## Carlos

I move around Cádiz but lately I stay more in this plan:











Do not use the images without my permission. (c)

----------


## hrvclv

Places I liked in Portugal.

Northern Portugal (close to the Portuguese-Galician border). Wild landscapes and relaxing atmosphere. Castro Laboreiro.




And, close by, Parque Nacional Penêda Gerês - Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Peneda

----------


## hrvclv

Auvergne, France :

Cantal

----------


## Carlos

Cadiz city told by a Scot, I think.

----------


## Angela

> Auvergne, France :
> 
> Cantal


Looks fabulous. Great Video as well.

----------


## TardisBlue

All France is worth visiting. But if I had to pick one region, I'd go for the Southern part/Occitanie. The Lot region has the most beautiful villages in France:

Rocamadour (Lot):





Saint-Cirq-Lapopie (Lot):



Carennac (Lot):



Autoire (Lot):





The beautiful medieval city of Carcassonne (Aude):

----------


## Angela

> All France is worth visiting. But if I had to pick one region, I'd go for the Southern part/Occitanie. The Lot region has the most beautiful villages in France:
> 
> Rocamadour (Lot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint-Cirq-Lapopie (Lot):
> ...


I'm in southern France almost every year when I go back home to Italy, as I'm over the border in Liguria. I love virtually every part of it.

----------


## Jovialis

I'm hoping to a take trip to Germany in August.

----------


## hrvclv

> I'm hoping to a take trip to Germany in August.


Places I liked in Germany.

Die Wieskirche (The church in the meadow), southern Bavaria. (Skip the - somewhat lengthy - first 2 minutes of the video).





And, of course, Schloss Neuschwanstein.





Another must in Bavaria is the fantastic Deutsches Museum in Munich. Come to think of it, also well worth a visit while in Munich, the Glyptotek.

----------


## Carlos

We all want our people to come out on the t.v. LOL

----------


## Maleth



----------


## Salento

_Meraviglie d’Italia - Notte della Taranta
host Alberto Angela (Piero’s son) in Italian :) 

_

----------


## Salento

*Lecce LUPIAE*

----------


## Salento

*Lamborghini spot - Made in Salento

*

----------


## hrvclv

> *Lamborghini spot - Made in Salento
> 
> *


A bit hard to get inside, but it's nice once you are there. (I mean... the car, of course. What did you think?)

(Don't feel shocked. Just a cheap sample of Gallic humor!)

----------


## TardisBlue

> A bit hard to get inside, but it's nice once you are there. (I mean... the car, of course. What did you think?)
> 
> (Don't feel shocked. Just a cheap sample of Gallic humor!)


What a twisted joke. This is very offensive against women.

Naahh, just kidding. Gallic humour indeed  :Smiling:

----------


## Angela

For me there's something about a man driving a Lamborghini, more than any other sports car. I don't know what it is.

Keeping with the theme of cars, this series was brought to my attention: Francesco da Mosto: Italy Top to Toe. He tours it driving an Alfa Romeo Spider: it must be nice to have been born rich.:)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jpcNsbFAP8&t=109s

Speaking of car trips, here's a fun video: Around Italy With Conan and Jordan Schlansky. They're a comic duo. Jordan is always the autistic like pedant. I don't know how real it is; I would bet some of it is real, but exaggerated for comic effect. He breaks character about half way through; I think the "noises" got him. :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvf5DlhvJJE

I've posted so much of places to go in Italy, here's just a few:


Cinque Terre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YQSt6SLEwY

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...t=Cinque+Terre
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...t=Cinque+Terre



Toscana:

This is my thread on visiting Tuscany:
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...t=Firenze+trip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptNCxqk4h5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=614Hc5B2iVE



The Amalfi Coast:
This is a view from above:



This is a whole thread on it:
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...t=Amalfi+Coast

I've often said I'd like to wait for my end in the gardens of Ravello. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQFm083Rq-0


Portofino and Capri would do as well. :)

Those are probably my favorites after the typical Rome, Florence, Venice.

If you like hiking:
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...t=Amalfi+Coast



@hrvclv,
Maybe the more difficult it is, the more you appreciate it? :)

----------


## hrvclv

> @hrvclv,
> Maybe the more difficult it is, the more you appreciate it? :)


Indeed. It takes some skill to handle such "racers". But personally, I've never felt much worried at the idea of ending up in a tight spot. ;)

----------


## Carlos



----------


## Carlos

The Al Andalus Train is a tourist train that runs through the Autonomous Community of Andalusia in Spain. The train was inaugurated in 1983 by RENFE under the name of Al-Andalus Express, forming part of the most luxurious trains in the world since its inception.













http://www.renfe.com/trenesturistico...y-salidas.html

----------


## RogerRog

If you want to have more historical tour, then I can recommend to visit Krakow, Berlin, Prague. Those cities are great to visit in Summer. And try local cuisine, it's awesome!

----------


## Jovialis

> If you want to have more historical tour, then I can recommend to visit Krakow, Berlin, Prague. Those cities are great to visit in Summer. And try local cuisine, it's awesome!


I'm actually going to Berlin, and London, next month.

----------


## capita

Rhodes, Greece 


Why: 


Sea shore 


Culture 


Food 


Nightlife 


Since: 


Rhodes and in reality all the Greek Islands are renowned for being a marvelous European summer objective! 


You can either join the mainstream nightlife or simply hang out at the sea shore the entire day and hit the hay to rehash it the following day. 


In any case, don't pass up the food, you would think twice about it! 


Ensure you escape the city also. The island has a lot of various corners to investigate. In this way, get a bicycle, bike or lease a vehicle and hit the street.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

Make sure you visit Venice. That is an absolute must-have point on the travelling route. Especially in summer :)

----------


## AmondoO

I recommend Greece, a beautiful country and the German city of Munich.

----------


## Wâldpykjong

Travelling is fun

----------

